
Why is Cybersecurity more difficult today than 2 years ago? - chadbennett
https://www.recordedfuture.com/cybersecurity-issues-challenges/
======
chadbennett
As an owner of a cybersecurity company, I'll give some thoughts why it seems
more difficult.

1) Heightened awareness of threats and insecurity 2) Increasing sophistication
of attacks 3) Solution overload without interconnectivity 4) Public access to
large data breaches

...

